# Chest xray 71035



## ChrissyMiodrag (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you code the 71035 as bilateral if "right and left decubitus views of the chest were otained"? 

Thanks
Chrissy


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 5, 2010)

U can.


----------

